# Fuentes atx en paralelo



## stanby (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, necesito alimentar un amplificador de coche y con una fuente sola no tiene suficiente   fuerza cuando se sube el volumen, he enchufado 3 al la vez poniendo diodos en las salidas de +12v y va bien pero quisiera saber si puede haber algun problema o hay que hacer algo mas, he leido por ahi que hay que unir sus masas o algo asi, una es at y las otras dos atx, cada una tiene diferente potencia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Si ya las uniste  y no paso nada , para que preguntas. jajaja
Yo creo que no pasa nada , nunca lo hice, y no lo volvere a hacer 
Mañana hago unas pruebitas y te cuento.

Prenden todas juntas o lo haces una por una?
saludos


----------



## stanby (Feb 20, 2008)

Todas juntas


----------



## zopilote (Feb 20, 2008)

Juntar , sumar, menos dividir es lo que se emplea con estas fuentes ATX que son realmente versatiles, las transformadorrman en fuente de TV-LCD, fuente de laboratorio, y si uno sabe meterle mano para modificalas es la panacea de las fuentes (muy economicos), y sin más que decir CHAO




zopilote


----------



## lu9dpd (Feb 25, 2008)

El amplificador está a salvo, quedate tranquilo !
En realidad, el único problema es que al colocar un diodo a cada una de las salidas (eso es lo que entendí , al menos...)  tenés una caída de tensión de 0,6 V  por lo que la suma de las tres fuentes vá a dar la suma de sus corrientes pero no superará los 11,4 volts.  De hecho, casi nunca tienen los 12 Volts que prometen a la salida. 
Por curiosidad.... que corriente te entregan las tres fuentes juntas con el amplificador funcionando ?
Y otra... mediste la tensión en esa misma situación ?   
Si no me equivoco, vas a medir algo cercano a los 15 amperes y quizá menos de 11 volts.


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 27, 2008)

Estas fuentes son conmutadas, la frecuencia de conmutación depende de la carga, si estan las 3 en paralero y NO estan sincronizadas, estan trabajando de forma  forzada frente a picotazos  de corriente, ademas trabajará más la que entregue mayor tensión.

Tampoco es bueno que sean de diferente potencia.


Lo mejor es colocar solo una de la maxima potencia que se encuentre.


----------



## lu9dpd (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola Pitagorín, obviamente, las diferencias, aún siendo fuentes similares, y de la misma marca, (NUNCA son exactamente iguales...) harán trabajar más a una que a la otra, ya sea por capacidad de entregar corriente, o velocidad en la respuesta ante un pico de consumo. 

No es estrictamente correcto lo que mencionás acerca de la frecuencia : ésta varía muy ligeramente; lo que sí varía con la carga, (y el consumo), es el ancho de los pulsos de conmutación. Pero el concepto que quisiste alacrar creo que es el mismo.  
Como estoy trabajando en un tema similar, me arriesgo a decirles que la manera que usó, con los diodos a las salidas, no vá a generarle problemas al equipo de audio; más allá de que las fuentes puedan en algún momento hacer un fallo. Pero vale la pena hacer las experiencias dado el poco valor en juego (se consiguen por menos de lo que cuesta un 2N3055 !) 
El concepto de "sincronizarlas" debería hacerse sobre la tensión referente de los reguladores, para que todos "vean" la misma lectura. Aún así las diferencias de una a otra pueden complicar.
Lo que me gustaría es tener la respuesta de "Standby", acerca de las tensiones y consumos que está obteniendo de ese conjunto, ya que estoy casi seguro que se vá a sorprender de lo lejos que está de tener 12 V  en el amplificador (por eso tampoco hay riesgo , jeje ) 
Si los valores son mas  menos los que le indiqué, puede hacer funcionar el amplificador con solo una fuente, que es en definitiva lo que vos le recomendás... siempre y cuando los consumos esten en ese rango; porque no te creas que con una fuente más grande soluciona todo :

Ya que el principal problema de las switching es que regulan prioritariamente los 5V, que son los que usa el motherboard, mientras que los 12 son generados por "arrastre" o reflejo del consumo en los 5 V,  destinados a los motores de los discos, y no son tán críticos, casi ninguna fuente de PC toma en cuenta que consumís sobre los 12 V. Cuando les ponés una carga importante, la tensión cae abruptamente y no entrega lo esperado (ni hablar de lo que especifica la tabla de corrientes)  Hacé la prueba y poné una lámpara dicroica (12V 50W)  que debería consumir unos 5 amperes en una fuente de PC y vas a ver los resultados.  

Resumiendo ; hacerle "creer" a la fuente que estamos consumiendo sobre los 5 y no sobre los 12 Volts, creando una referencia falsa, desde un divisor de tensión en los 12 Volts, te resuelve parte del problema (siempre queda algún otro !) 

Si Standby nos dá bola....en una de ésas podemos ayudarlo un poco más  jaja!

         Saludos !  Daniel


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola lu9dpd

Depende del diseño de la fuente, esta puede variar la frecuencia de conmutación, el ancho del impulso ó su respuesta ante demanda de corriente,  el efecto de ponerlas en paralero es el mismo.

Por lo general este sistema funciona bastante bien, ahora si una de ellas suministra más tensión, será la que irá más forzada, con amperimetros en cada una a su salida es dificil de verlo, pero con las diferencias de calor entre ellas se puede ver cual trabaja más.

En efecto la referencia buena se hace con los 5 Voltios, dejando los 12 V menos estables, pero las etapas de potencia esas están deseñadas para estas tolerancias.


----------



## lu9dpd (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola de nuevo Pitagorín, sigamos la charla entre nosotros,porque el interesado no aparece, jeje ! 
No conozco diseños que varíen frecuencia, al menos en las fuentes de PC; de cualquier forma estamos de acuerdo que el efecto de colocarlas juntas sobrecargará a la más potente.  Fijate que digo potente, (por su potencia) porque se eso se trata en realidad la cosa.  
Si las tres fuentes son de la misma potencia ( supongamos 300 W..) efectivamente la que suministre más tensión será la más exigida. Ahora si una de las fuentes es de 200W y las restantes de 400W, aunque la primera suministre la mayor tensión, no siempre será la más forzada :  Cuando la corriente requerida esté por debajo de su capacidad, ésta SI será la que  sunimistre la potencia al circuito, mientras que las otras posiblemente ni se enteren. Cuando la corriente que requiera el circuito sea mucho mayor de la capacidad esa fuente, el consumo hará caer su tensión drásticamente, y cuando baje al nivel de las fuentes restantes, éstas proveerán la corriente necesaria, pudiendo superar los 200W de potencia. En este último caso serán estas fuentes las que se sobrecarguen. 
Aún en este último escenario, y aunque la fuente menos potente NO se sobrecargue, SÍ está sufriendo, ya que su regulador estará tratando de subir la tensión y al no poder lograrlo, vaya uno a saber por dónde explota.  Esto también puede derivar en un sobrecalentamiento como el que mencionás. 

Mis experiencias en casos como estos, mostraron oscilaciones y silvidos bastante preocupantes, signos de los esfuerzos de los circuitos, aún en fuentes de la misma potencia !

Ok a que las etapas de potencia pueden funcionar con gran tolerancia de tensiones, pero si se puede mejorar eso... no lo harías ?   Estoy casi seguro que con una sola puede hacerlo funcinar, pero reitero, habría que reformarla. 

      Saludos !


----------



## Pitagorin (Feb 29, 2008)

hola lu9dpd:

 El funcionamiento es tal como lo planteas, la fuente que más trabaja es la que puede averiarse antes.

Estamos de acuerdo en que lo mejor es una de gran potencia, como decia antes: 




			
				Pitagorin dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor es colocar solo una de la maxima potencia que se encuentre.



En lo de modificarla, pues seria cuestión de sobredimensionar radiadores por ejemplo.


----------



## stanby (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola , estube fuera y no pude contestar antes. Efectivamente con los diodos puesto no superaba los 10,5 v , asi que se los quite y estan conectadas directamente(no se si pasara algo,ha estado mas de una hora seguida y de momento no), en reposo dan 11,7 y cuando estan alimentando el amplificador alrededor de 11,4, la intensidad que entregan no la he medido. En la fuente mas pequeña hay dos diodos en paralelos en un disipador que en reposo no se calientan, pero cuando el amplificador empieza a sonar no muy fuerte alcanza unos 70º C. y cuando le doy volumen sobrepasa los 100º y ya lo paro no vaya a ser que pasae algo, ¿Es esto normal?, ¿que temperatura pueden soportar unos diodos? En los diodos pone t44 r3002 o algo asi es que estan puestas las letras hacia el disipador y no se lee bien. Los he buscado en el datasheet y no los encuentro para ver la temperatura que pueden soportar.
 Para hacerle creer a la fuente que esta trabajando sobre los 5v, deberia de poner un resistencia entre 5v y masa, no? De que valor?
Gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 29, 2008)

Aumentar el consumo sobre 5v hace que suba la tensión sobre 12v. Pero no es esa la idea.

Tenes que abrir la fuente, tomar nota de lo que dice el integrado mas grande y decirme.

Una vez detectado el pin de Feedback se quitan 2 resistencias: de 5v al pin y del pin a masa.
Y se colocan 2 nuevas resistencias: de 12v al pin y del pin a masa.
Si el valor no es muy puto, se puede llegar a conservar la resistencia del pin a masa.

Para una regulación mas fina en vez de las 2 resistencias, un potenciometro multivueltas queda de maravilla.


----------



## stanby (Feb 29, 2008)

1º.Este es el de la fuente mas chica: dbl944-9426c 
2º kia494d
3ºEste el de la fuente mas grande: rf12a-ka7500b


----------



## lu9dpd (Feb 29, 2008)

Bueno, es lo que me esperaba, lástima que no mediste los consumos... en fin, si te animas a algo un poco más elaborado, puedes ver una reforma en mi página :
www.lu9dpd.com.ar 
Allí tenés una descripción más gráfica de cómo se puede reformar una fuente de PC, otra variante de lo que te decia Nilfred ,  pero siempre y cuando no exedas los 15 amperes más o menos.  
La temperatura en los diodos sube con el consumo, y también porque esas fuentes están pensadas para trabajar con ventilación forzada SIEMPRE ! , y al sacarle la tapa a la fuente , la ventilación ya no se concreta de la manera correcta.

  Suerte, y buena experiencia !


----------



## stanby (Feb 29, 2008)

He visto en tu pagina la reforma de la que hablas y esta muy bien pero tengo unas dudas, para que la fuente entrege mas en +12 tiene que tener en referencia menos de 5v, no, y no se podria intercalar una resistencia en la pista que lleva la tension +5 de referencia al regulador.
 Tambien he visto que se puede cambiar el potenciometro por una resistencia fija, la resistencia que va entre 12 y referencia, verdad? y de cuantos vatios debe ser?
 Si se puede conseguir 15 amperes por fuente y tengo 3 , voy sobrado.

Respecto a los diodos , hasta que temperatura pueden soportar, he leido por hay que hasta 200 º pero me parece demasiado.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 29, 2008)

Opps el KA7500B se complica.
El KIA494d no lo encuentro, pero supongo que es pin compatible con el popular TL494.
El dbl944-9426c no es un IC, debe haber otro. O digitaste mal y es un clon del 494 tambien.


----------



## stanby (Mar 1, 2008)

No me hagan caso de lo que escribi antes de la resistencia entre +5 y la referencia, estube leyendo otra vez y ya me entere.


----------



## lu9dpd (Mar 1, 2008)

Standby, no se trata de cuánta temperatura soporten los diodos, sino de la corriente para la cual están dimensionados.  En estas fuentes se prevee una corriente de no mas de 8 amperes en la sección de 12 V por lo cual si pretendemos sacarle 15 amperes hay que reemplazar o reforzar esos diodos, SI o SI. 
Los componentes de todas las fuentes de PC están al límite de sus capacidades (una de las razones por las que son baratas)   Y ya es bastante "molesto" para la fuente, que le modifiques el ciclo de trabajo  como para andar jugando con la temperatura .
El divisor de tensión que te genera la referencia "falsa" de 5 V se puede hacer con resistores de 1/4 de Watt,  allí no se quema potencia, es solo para lograr esa tensión de referencia.

Nilfred, la forma "correcta" de modificar la fuente es como tu dices; pero para hacerlo hay que tener más práctica y experiencia en electrónica, y como ves, la cantidad de clones y variantes en los circuitos hace difícil para un novato encontar los divisores, pistas y tensiones de referencia.  La forma que le aconsejé, es menos "invasiva" del circuito original y no depende del integrado que use la fuente. 
  Saludos !


----------



## stanby (Mar 1, 2008)

Lu9dpd he hecho lo que dice en tu pagina, pero suena un ruido  y la tension baja a 8v, en cambio si pongo una resistencia que baje +5 a 4,5 , la tension sube a mas de 12, el problema es que no se regulara cuando en +12 haya carga


----------



## lu9dpd (Mar 1, 2008)

Lo ideal es hacer el divisor con preset o potenciómetro de unos 500 Ohms, con eso se ajusta la tensión original de 12 V al valor deseado (dentro de ciertos valores). 
La tensión de referencia +5V No se puede modificar, ya que la etapa de regulación de la fuente   busca de encontar y mantener allí esa tensión. 
Me parece que estás haciendo algo mal, u otra cosa que no es lo que lo que indica la nota.
Dónde pones la resistencia que baja la tensión a 4,5 V ? y de que valor es ?


----------



## stanby (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahora si, estaba poniendo mal el valor de las resistencias, he subido hasta 12,9, con eso me basta tampoco quiero que vaya al limite la fuente, lo he hecho en dos fuentes at, pero en la atx me pierdo.


----------



## lu9dpd (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok Standby !  me alegro que hayas concretado la reforma.  Suerte y hasta la próxima !


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 5, 2009)

hola amigos...por lo que leí creo que solo han hablado de poner las fuentes en paralelo...que pasaría sin conecto 3 fuentes de estas en serie? por ejemplo las 3 salidas de 5 volt para conseguir 15...
es posible o explotaria y me sacaria un ojo...? les pregunto ya qe de fuentes conmutadas no se nada....gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

Lo mas seguro es que si explote por que son fuentes conmutadas, tendriamos que ver los diagramas internos de cada fuente para saber si se puede o no...


----------



## lalex (Ene 5, 2009)

mmm por lo visto en este post,, si conectamos 3 fuentes en serie.. no van a explotar.. ni nada de eso..


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29613.html


esta fuente, esta hecha con 2 fuentes de pc en serie.. no creo q pase nada si conectamos 3

Saludos


----------



## alee_611 (Ene 16, 2009)

lei las modificaciones y me parece bueno voy a modificar una para mi mesa de pruebas
pero si las quiero poner en paralelo para alimentar una computadora ya que mi placa de video necesita mas corriente
En este caso yo necesitaria todas las salidas actuales de las fuentes pero no se q pasara si simplemente uno las salidas


----------



## Vin (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola, el título lo dice todo, tengo un sistema de electrolisis que consume 40A a 5vdc, el problema es que lo quiero alimentar con 2 fuentes ATX que tengo por aquí tiradas, hay una de 15A y otra de 25A en la salida de 5v, me preguntaba si hay alguna forma de hacer que trabajen en paralelo.

Se que en transformadores normales si no hay mucha diferencia entre el voltaje de salida de cada uno se puede hacer, pero no se como se aplica esto en fuentes ATX, habia pensado que con algun resistor o diodo en algun lugar estrategico de la conexión podría conseguirlo.

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 1, 2010)

El mayor problema que yo veo es que tienes que equilibrar el consumo de las 2 fuentes , ya que no se si tienen electronica para limitar las salidas de cada una a sus amperajes o se fundiran fusibles etc etc...

Cualquier fuente decente tiene esos amperios:

http://silverfenix7.wordpress.com/2...te-de-alimentacion-generica-y-una-de-calidad/

Ahora cambiale el ventilador por uno de 12v de mas de 90cfm de aire, el silencio con muchos amperios = altas temperaturas...jejejeje


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola:

En primer lugar no es buena idea conectar dos o más fuentes de tensión en paralelo, por asunto de Ley de Kirchhoff. Si bien ambas fuentes dicen que entregan 5V cada una, en la realidad no sucede.

Si pretendes intentarlo, asegúrate de colocar un diodo en serie con cada fuente para evitar que una fuente "queme" a la otra. Respetando la corriente necesitas un diodo que soporte 30A.

Lo otro, a mi parecer las dos fuentes no te darán los 40A, a la vez que se mantienen los 5V.


----------



## Vin (Dic 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder, de verdad.

En primer lugar quiero corregir un dato erroneo que di arriba, una no es de 15A si no de 22A.

Luego, encontre otra fuente que tenia tirada por aqui que supuestamente da 30A por el canal de 5v, lo mas raro de todo es que tiene una electronica muy simple a mi parecer y no me convence que _eso_ pueda dar 30A. Aquí unas fotos para que deduzcan ustedes mismos:

Fuente 25A:

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3850/01122010108.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/4900/01122010111.jpg

Fuente 22A:

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8626/01122010107.jpg
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2482/01122010110.jpg

Fuente 30A:

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/612/01122010106.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3977/01122010109.jpg

(lo pongo en links para que el post no mida 3 metros, que ya es grande de por si)

Frank1977, creo que al menos una de ellas si tiene protección, la de 25A, ya que una vez la usaba en el PC y empece a meter discos duros, lectores y tarjetas graficas hasta que me pase de amperios y no se quemo, simplemente a los 5 segundos se apagaba.

metalmetropolis, en realidad no son necesarios los 30A, con 25A funciona, pero cuanto mas mejor ya que se hace el proceso más rápidamente, intentare hacer lo que dices con la de 22 y 25 y les pondre una carga media a ver si recalienta o que.

De hecho por mi usaria solo la de 30A pero la verdad es que no me convence nada que los pueda dar. A ver que decís vosotros.

Un saludo y gracias otra vez.


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 2, 2010)

> De hecho por mi usaria solo la de 30A



Esa idea me parece más apropiada, a mi juicio.
No olvides usar ventilador, ojalá externo conectado a la alimentacion de alterna.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Dic 2, 2010)

¿Pero tu la ves capaz de dar los 30A? Es decir, ¿porque hay tanta diferencia en el interior de las fuentes de 30 y 25? La de 30 casi no tiene nada!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

se pueden conectar perfectamente si haces lo siguiente, una es poner en serie un diodo en cada una de ellas y sus catodos unidos te bajara 0.6 V pero asi trabajan perfectamente y no importa que una de 30 y la otra 25 cada una entregara proporcionalment corriente, es como colocar baterias en paralelo obviamente el diodo no puede ser un 1N4007 tiene que ser que soporten el doble de corriente, otra forma de hacerlo es poner una pequeñas R en seris que para el consumo proporcional especificadote produzcan unos 300mV de caida a fin de nivelar las salidas la potencia de la misma tiene que estar acorde 
Pero antes que nada tenes que quitar los dos capacitores que en la entrada estan puestos dese los cables de alimentación a tierra, sacalos en ambas si tu instalación no tiene puesta a tierra


----------



## Vin (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola, lo siento pero no entendi del todo bien lo de los capacitores? Cuales he de quitar? Lo puedes señalar en una foto?

Por cierto mi instalacion de la casa si tiene toma de tierra.


----------



## diisjc (Jul 27, 2011)

hay algun problema si conecto 4 fuentes atx de 24 amperes cada una en paralelo para alimentar un amplificador de auto?

se peuden quemar las fuentes ?


----------



## elbausa (Jul 27, 2011)

solo si las fuentes tienen el mismo voltajes te puede servir


----------



## diisjc (Jul 27, 2011)

muchas gracias por ayudar !


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola!

Recomiendo que asegures todo el sistema, pues si llegara a fallar una ATX, el resto de las fuentes verían un corto circuito. Para eso basta con usar un diodo de bloqueo en cada fuente, además de un fusible apropiado.

Recuerda que las fuentes de tensión en paralelo violan la Ley de Kirchhoff de Tensión: en la realidad ninguna fuente es igual a la otra, ni siquiera las baterías.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 5, 2011)

mira yo alguna vez probe eso, solo que yo puse en serie 3 fuentes por el cable rojo que da unos 5v a 15a, para lograr un voltaje de 15v 45a, que requeria un ampli sony xplod de 1000w, para un woofer de 10" de 1200w, y funciona que te *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 13, 2011)

Bueno, acá va un diagrama de conexión:





No agregué colores por que no se que voltaje necesitan. El único problema que podría presentarse, es que las ATX pueden venir con un poco de tolerancia en la salida, cercana al 5%. Esto significa que una fuente de 12VCC nominal podría entregar entre 11,4V y 12,6V. Esto se traduce en que la fuente con mayor tensión en la salida entregará más corriente que el resto, o sea, trabajará más "forzada".

Con respeco al modelo de diodo, esto depende de la corriente que necesites en la salida.
Por ejemplo los diodos 6A10 o el 10A10.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 13, 2011)

pues yo lo hice a la viueja usansa sabes, conectando rojo con negro y asi, hasta que quedaron en serie, probare con los diodos, para que sea mejorado el sistema, 


PD, perdon por el post anterior, gracias al administrador


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

no hace falta esos diodos la salida de la fuente tiene los suyos que rectifican es un contrasentido muy visto por aqui, por ver la fuente como una caja negra sin tener en mente que hay dentro


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 14, 2011)

El diodo debe ser acorde a la corriente que entrega cada fuente. Si la fuente es de 25A, el diodo debera ser por lo menos de 25A. Debes tomar en cuenta lo que escribió pandacba:



> no hace falta esos diodos la salida de la fuente tiene los suyos que  rectifican es un contrasentido muy visto por aqui, por ver la fuente  como una caja negra sin tener en mente que hay dentro



Asegúrate si en la salida de la ATX hay un diodo de bloqueo. Yo nunca lo he comprobado pero si es así, te ahorras los diodos.

Recuerda agregar una proteccion o fusible en la salida (en serie con el diodo). Digamos de unos 30A para tu fuente de 25A.

Te vuelvo a recordar que las fuentes no entregaran la misma corriente. Ellas NO se repartiran la corriente total en partes iguales, sino que será proporcional a sus características internas tales como: resitencia interna, tensión. Por eso comentaba que no es muy recomendable conectar fuentes de tensión en paralelo.

De todos modos, mucho éxito.


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 15, 2011)

Amigo pandancba mira este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en la unica tienda de electronica de mi localidad consegui diodos de 45a identicos al de la foto y otros mas grandes de 75a . unicamente .. mi pregunta es .. ¿ podria utilizar estos diodos para bloquear el feedback que se pudiera generar con las 3 o 4 fuentes en paralelo? es decir si coloco 3 de estos para cada fuente de 25a me serviria igual ? o debo buscar uno de 25a si por que si ? esque de 25a ellos no tienen y la verdad no hallo que hacer saludos y espero tu pronta respuesta


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

podrias utilzar dos diodos de alli en la salida positiva entras por donde es alterna con las fuentes y tomas en la salida postiva, los otros dos quedan si utilzarse


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> podrias utilzar dos diodos de alli en la salida positiva entras por donde es alterna con las fuentes y tomas en la salida postiva, los otros dos quedan si utilzarse


 
Amigo disculpa la molestia pero no te entendi del todo..
Antes que nada ¿ Ese diodo que te mostre en la imagen tiene 4 patas quiere decir que son 2 diodos en 1 ? Si no es asi no entiendo.
Supongamos que son 3 fuentes.. Cuantos diodos de 45a como los que te mostre debo comprar? Se que todos van conectados en la linea positiva, a que te refieres con entras donde es alterna y tomas en la salida positiva? Me estoy guiando por el diagrama de arriba que publico metal

Pienso conectar en paralelo 3 fuentes de 25a para evitar el feedback, tengo un puente rectificador de 70 A ¿ Cómo puedo conectar dicho puente a los 3 pares de positivos y negativos de 12v saliendo de las fuentes? Y de conectar 1 fusible donde tendria que conectarlo? Por favor les ruego su ayuda.


----------



## gord16 (Ene 23, 2012)

lo que quiero hacer es juntar las 3 tensiones distintas de una misma fuente atx para incrementar intensidad. podría servir este modo? lo quero para usar un amplificador 5.1 de 12v

o sea +3.3v, +5v y +12v juntando la mayor parte de amperios


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 23, 2012)

A mayor tension menor corriente. Si quieres obtener mayor corriente de una misma fuente tienes que bajar su tension, y en dado caso con  una misma fuente solo lograras fundirla ya que vienen hechas para una energia establecida. 

Que es lo que quieres hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

gord16 dijo:


> lo que quiero hacer es juntar las 3 tensiones distintas de una misma fuente atx para incrementar intensidad. podría servir este modo? lo quero para usar un amplificador 5.1 de 12v
> 
> o sea +3.3v, +5v y +12v juntando la mayor parte de amperios


 

No se pueden mezclar las tensiones de una misma fuente ni de otras.

Una fuente de PC entrega suficiente corriente como para un Home en sus 12 V 


Saludos !


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se pueden mezclar las tensiones de una misma fuente ni de otras.
> 
> Una fuente de PC entrega suficiente corriente como para un Home en sus 12 V
> 
> ...


 
Tal ves el quiera otra cosa. Aunque es cierto poniendo el caso que sea un home theater esos no pasan 500w cuando mucho.

Corriente se expresa en amperios
Tension en voltios
La corriente es la energia que pasa por el conductor y la que es consumida, la tension es la intensidad de la misma. (Almenos asi lo entiendo yo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

SonyXploD dijo:


> Talves el quiera otra cosa. Aunq es cierto poniendo el caso q sea un home theater esos no pasan 500w cuando mucho.


 
500 Watts te corre los muebles , te rompe algún vidrio y te quedás sordo , en una habitación 



> Corriente se expresa en amperios


 
Si



> Tension en voltios


 
Si



> La corriente es la energia que pasa x el conductor y la que es consumida, la tension es la intensidad de la misma. (Almenos asi lo entiendo yo)


 
No . . .  estudiar che ! 

Saludos !


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 23, 2012)

Por eso digo cuando mucho.. Y me refiero a la fuente mas no a la potencia de salida. Jajaja dosmetros tus muebles deben ser de hule XD yo tengo mas o menos eso repartido en 3 potencias que menciono en este hilo.. Y no mueve tanto asi  2sub 12 2 woof 12 y 2 tweeters


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 18, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> El diodo debe ser acorde a la corriente que entrega cada fuente. Si la fuente es de 25A, el diodo debera ser por lo menos de 25A. Debes tomar en cuenta lo que escribió pandacba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola:
yo nesesito conectar un ser de fuentes en seie para obtener 50 volts y luego estas 4 fuentes
(12v 30 amperes que se ajustan)  van en paralelo con otra fuente de 50 volts 25 amperes( tambien se debe ajustar para que de el mismo voltage de las otras en serie

Tipos de fuentes: 4 Fuentes meanwell 12 v 30 Amperes  regulables de 10.5 a 13.5 v c/u
                          1 fuente Meanwell SE-1000-48  regulable de 45 a 53 volts

Obtienes:  55 Amperes 50 volts para Transmisor FM gran potencia
Diodos para parelizar   : 2 diodos 100UR80  800volts 100 amperes (trabajaran aliviados)

el esquema que se plantea para poner en paralelo esta correctisimo
recomiendo diodos Schotty de alta corrinte para que trabajen frios y alivien las fuentes

QUE OPINAN?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2014)

Las fuentes de 48 V y alta corriente son muy comunes ya que se utilizan en telefonía.

Por que pondrías esas 4 fuentes de 12 V en serie y además otra de 48 V en paralelo ? 

El mayor problema vendrá con el paralelo


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las fuentes de 48 V y alta corriente son muy comunes ya que se utilizan en telefonía.
> 
> Por que pondrías esas 4 fuentes de 12 V en serie y además otra de 48 V en paralelo ?
> 
> El mayor problema vendrá con el paralelo



en serie para sacar los 50 volts y luego en paralelo con otra de 50 volts para aumentar el amperaje

lo que tengo son: 4  fuentes meanwell 12 volts 30 amperes(tienen pote de ajuste) y una meanwell de 50 volts 25 amperes(tambien con pote de ajuste)

Nota son ajustes no de mucho rango  en las de 12 volts van de 10.5 a 13.5  y la otra de 45 a 53 volts

nesesito obtener 50 volts y 40 amperes para una etapa de potencia para transmisor FM
consume 40 amperes 

  para hacer el paralelo tengo estos diodos schotty 100UR80  800volts y hasta 100 amperes Cada uno


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro raulin1966 , ustedes puede sumar sin problemas  las 4 fuentes de 12Volts X 30A en serie y conectar en paralelo con la de 50 Volts X 25A con auxilio de dos diodos o sea los anodos de los diodos conectados en cada salida positiva de las fuentes (!ojo!,solamente en lo ramo paralelo) y los dos catodos unidos fornindo los 50 volts deseados para alimentar tu Amp de RF.
con auxilio de un polimetro digital equalize lo mejor possible las dos tensiones en los anodos de los diodos para misma tensión , como cada diodo ira conduzir 25Amperes continuos es inperativo lo uso de generosos dissipadores de calor para no estropiarlos por sobrecalientamento.
Recomendo tanbien refrigerar mui bien todas las fuentes con ventilación forçada , seguro murio de tan viejo , jajajajajajajajaa.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Muuuuiiii modesto tu transmissor de FM (2KW en la entrada) , jajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Si , pero creo que además habría que hacer una prueba dinámica a ver que corriente suminitran con carga por un lado la de 48 V y por el otro lado la que es serie de 4. Ya puestos en paralelo ambas.

Solo eso , para evitarse problemas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero creo que además habría que hacer una prueba dinámica a ver que corriente suminitran con carga por un lado la de 48 V y por el otro lado la que es serie de 4. Ya puestos en paralelo ambas.
> 
> Solo eso , para evitarse problemas


Los diodos se encargan mui bien de la equalización desde que las tensiones sumadas no sean demasiadas diferentes, haora  en todo caso , si , es recomendable medir la curriente fornida por una fuente (50V x 25A) y por la otra (serie de 4 de 12V x 30A) y actuar en los potenciometros disponibles en las fuentes ( si nesesario)de modo asegurar esa condición deseada ( misma curriente por los dos diodos sumadores).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electronicaaltruista (Feb 23, 2017)

*P*or allí vi una conversación entre un forero que sabe lo que dice y otro , que buscaba informacion de como alimentar un pc con dos fuentes genéricas ATX. obviamente entran en juego muchas variables entre que una fuente conmutada no es una fuente común *y* corriente con transformador a 60hz y es muy cierto, que trabaja con realimentación *y* también es cierto... que una fuente puede estar trabajando por ejemplo en sus salidas en el riel de 5v+ a 4,5 y la otra fuente a 4,8 por ejemplo.... hasta allí posiblemente tienen razón los que exponen que no se puede!! 

Y yo al ver la conversación entre el que sabía que creo se llamaba FERNANDO, y otro , había 2 enfoques distintos pero sin ambos ofrecer soluciones reales!! bueno el tema de este post en para aclarar eso... si por alguna razón mi concepto está errado cordialmente puedo recibir criticas constructiva de personas por este medio, yo me baso en lo que probé en mi lugar de trabajo con 2 fuentes atx con este método, no voy a profundizar en como funcionan ni sus etapas.. solo doy la solución como tal...... 

1) EN LAS SALIDAS DE LOS COLORES AMARILLO,ROJO,VERDE,NARANJA los vas a unir y vas a dejar un solo conector atx, es decir vas a unir en paralelos los cables de salida de las 2 fuentes y los sueltos los puedes unir o dejarlos sueltos... eso si debes eliminar un conector atx si o si.... 

2) *E*n la etapa de regulación de salida el regulador lm 339 m las etapas de SALIDA del comparador de voltajes llevarlas a la fuente "esclava" serán las patas (1,2,13,14) y eliminar el chip en la fuente esclava o simplemente desconecta los pines (3,12) sino lo desea eliminar por completo de la placa en este caso use la nomenclatura (NC) NO CONECTADO... con esto se hace es sumar el amperaje real de cada fuente atx.. ya sean de 300 watts por ejemplo y obtendras en teoría 600W. para finalizar las hay con solo regulacion con un tl431c, bueno si son de este estilo quitar los tl431c de la esclava y poner en paralelo y listo... suerte amigitos

P.D.: Adjuntare fotos de lo que deberían hacer y recuerde si hay gente que quiere aportar y proponer mejores idea, mucho mejor... a mi me funciono perfectamente.... y si SI SE PUEDE PONER 2 O MÁS FUENTES ATX en paralelo.. siempre y cuando usando una, los voltajes de regulación y de referencias vayan a las otras fuentes "ESCLAVAS" gracias a todos. OTRA SOLUCION PODRIA SER sacar las 2 señales que van a los 2 transistores osciladores de la primera fuente "1" y llevarlos a la FUENTE ESCLAVA y eliminar los que provienen de dicha fuente!! en fin pueden aportar más si quieren y así se enriquece el diálogo, pero de que se puede SE PUEDE!! yo lo hice con la primera opción y funciono.... la segunda tambien seria factible y hasta mas certera pero se me ocurrio ya haciendo el post 

*S*aludos *, *por cierto tienen que ser FUENTES IDÉNTICAS DE MARCA Y WATTS ojo al dato


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola caro Don electronicaaltruista desafortunadamente poner dos fuentes conmutada en paralelo de modo dibidir hermanamente las currientes fornidas NO es una tarea en nada sensillo !
Una sugerencia es sumar las salidas de las dos fuentes (y incluso puede sener mas de dos fuentes) con diodos de silicio de curriente conpatible con la demanda en série con lo polo positivo.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 23, 2017)

Hay reguladores que pueden ser conectados en paralelo usando una configuración de esclavo, ojo que no en todos, y no es seguro hacer esto como propones por que puede aumentar el ruido, yo no recomendaría estar juntando fuentes de esta manera y comprometer una tarjeta madre de alto rendimiento por ello, lo que si se puede hacer con seguridad es usar una fuente secundaria para los periféricos secundarios.

Bueno, siendo de Venezuela, supongo que la necesidad les gana.


----------



## electronicaaltruista (Mar 3, 2017)

daniel lopes dijo:


> hola caro don electronicaaltruista desafortunadamente poner dos fuentes conmutada en paralelo de modo dibidir hermanamente las currientes fornidas no es una tarea en nada sensillo !
> Una sugerencia es sumar las salidas de las dos fuentes (y incluso puede sener mas de dos fuentes) con diodos de silicio de curriente conpatible con la demanda en série con lo polo positivo.
> !suerte en los desahollos !.
> Att,
> daniel lopes.


 
*A*mig*u*ito yo ya lo hice y funciona... Ningún diodos ni nada por el estilo... Allí doy la solución con el esquema y gracias por responder, pero ya las 2 fuentes funcionan en mi pc 




Nuyel dijo:


> Hay reguladores que pueden ser conectados en paralelo usando una configuración de esclavo, ojo que no en todos, y no es seguro hacer esto como propones por que puede aumentar el ruido, yo no recomendaría estar juntando fuentes de esta manera y comprometer una tarjeta madre de alto rendimiento por ello, lo que si se puede hacer con seguridad es usar una fuente secundaria para los periféricos secundarios.
> 
> Bueno, siendo de Venezuela, supongo que la necesidad les gana.


 

TENGO UNA PLACA GAMER.... Y SI TU DICES QUE SE DAÑA!! puedes preguntarle a ella porque no se ha dañado.... tambien preguntale a mi hd 7770 = placa de video!! i si afirmo esto es PORQUE FUNCIONA!! y si estas en lo cierto lamentablemente en *V*enezuela las cosas estan tan caras que hay que buscar formas más económicas que comprar una fuente PROFESIONAL que son incomparables incluso para ricos ni que decir para gente con menor poder adquisitivo.. si doy el esquema es porque se PUEDE Y NO SE QUEMA NADA AMIGO!! gracias por tomarte la molestia de sugerir tus comentarios de "ruido" y demás cosas alejadas de la realidad, mi pc tiene 2 años asi y no se ha dañado... pero si tu insistes..... 

*G*racias a ambos..... pero actualmente ese diseño lo tengo en mi pc actual y funciona!! DOY UNA SOLUCION!! no que no sirve... ni que no funciona!! NO.... sirve amigos, pero gracias por responder


----------

